
Moore’s Law is dead, long live Moore’s Law - jonbaer
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/203490-moores-law-is-dead-long-live-moores-law
======
higherpurpose
I don't think any of the engineers of these chip companies meant that
"progress will end" when they said "Moore's Law will soon be at the end". I
think they were specifically referring to the fact that you won't be able to
shrink transistors anymore after a certain size (close enough to the silicon
atom level). Therefore you won't be able to put _twice as many transistors on
the same die size_ anymore (which is what Moore's Law was originally referring
to).

But of course computing progress won't end. That was silly to believe in the
first place. There are many alternatives already to silicon transistors, but
just like with solar panels, before they become useful and practical for the
mass market you need to invest many billions in them to make cheap enough
solar panels happen. When the silicon transistor and the current way of
building chips is dead and buried, chip companies will put their billions into
something else.

It does bother me slightly that this "computing progress" will continue to be
called Moore's Law though. Why not the Law of Accelerated Returns? Might be a
bit longer, but it also more generic and can encompass more than one progress-
related idea.

